# PowerPoint: Pfadangabe verknüpfter Bilder ändern



## DarthShader (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine PowerPoint Präsentation mit vielen Bildern, die jedoch alle lediglich als Verknüpfungen eingefügt sind. Die Bilddateien liegen im selben Verzeichnis wie die Präsentationsdatei selbst.

Nun musste ich feststellen, dass PowerPoint die Verknüpfungsinformation zu den Bildern mit absoluten Pfadangaben speichert. Nachdem ich meine Präsentation (mit samt Bildern) verschoben habe, konnte diese natürlich nicht mehr angezeigt werden.

Deshalb die Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Pfadangaben der verknüpften Bilder nachträglich zu korrigieren, oder (besser) irgendwie relative Pfade zu benutzen? Gibt es vielleicht ein Tool, dass so etwas automatisch erledigt?


Vielen Dank!


----------

